# HELP!!! God of War - STUCK in the Challenge of Hades



## AlexHunt (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I'm trying to finish up God Of War but I'm stuck in the Challenge of Hades. It's right after I defeated all the Centaurs and the door opens, and you enter the hallway with moving trap floor with lava underneath.

I was able to jump over the first pair of trap floors easily, but as I turned the corner, whatever I did couldn't make me pass the second one (the trap floor that opens and snaps 3 times, the third time a bit longer). No matter how accurate I timed my jump, even though it looked like Kratos has jumped over a "closed" trap door, he always fell through and died. It got REALLY annoying!  

What's weird is also the first two floor traps you can just WALK over (and of course die if you don't time it right), this second trap door -- you can't walk over the open lava trap, seems like there's something in the code that prevents you. I tried all kinds of combos with the jump and they all ended up the same.

All the walkthroughs simply stated "time your jump" in this area and its simplicity should be valid, since it IS supposed to be EASY. After dying about 30-40x on this I'm convinced there's something in the code that prevented me from moving on.
I finished everything prior to that (Poseidon), got everything, incl. like going through the Muse door, etc.

Anything I missed? Is there a combo that I have to use here? Or heaven forbid I have a bad disc of some sort?

Thanks!


----------



## Zappo (Nov 10, 2005)

I finished the game, but I didn't do anything special there. It was much harder than the first two, but not impossible by any mean. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 10, 2005)

Wow, for someone who loved that game, I can't even remember that part.

Sorry, man.


----------



## Iron_Chef (Nov 14, 2005)

Quit playing. After this point, the game is no longer God of War but God of Traps. All deadly, one after another,with not enough combat and no way to bypass. The game sucks and I died a million times trying to get past. I made it to the spinning blade beams highwire act and that was it. Straight in the trash. Whoever made this game so trap-heavy should be ashamed, LOL, it renders an otherwise awesome game unplayable... Especially if you're over 30 with little ability to remember multi-button combo moves.


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 14, 2005)

Iron_Chef said:
			
		

> Quit playing. After this point, the game is no longer God of War but God of Traps. All deadly, one after another,with not enough combat and no way to bypass. The game sucks and I died a million times trying to get past. I made it to the spinning blade beams highwire act and that was it. Straight in the trash. Whoever made this game so trap-heavy should be ashamed, LOL, it renders an otherwise awesome game unplayable... Especially if you're over 30 with little ability to remember multi-button combo moves.



 I know you didn't like the game but there is still much fun to be had and the final boss fight was very cool.


----------



## andargor (Nov 14, 2005)

Iron_Chef said:
			
		

> Especially if you're over 30 with little ability to remember multi-button combo moves.




Having just read your comment about Gun, I assume you're over 30 with little ability to remember multi-button combo moves? 

Andargor


----------



## Iron_Chef (Nov 15, 2005)

andargor said:
			
		

> Having just read your comment about Gun, I assume you're over 30 with little ability to remember multi-button combo moves?
> 
> Andargor




How'd you guess?


----------



## Lokishadow (Nov 15, 2005)

*It's been a while but...*

...If I remember correctly, you are facing a long hallway that branches off of the main hallway.  This is an OPTIONAL route.  (IIRC).  There is an experience box at the end of that hall, though, and it packs about 600 points.  

As I remember it, you jump (or walk) over the first two lava traps, and hang a right.  You then see a hall on your left, with a floor that closes completely, and then opens, one section at a time, from the starting point (where you first encounter the trap) to the far end.  If this is the trap you are facing, then you just wait for it to close and haul your package down the hall as soon as it snaps closed.  When you get to the far end, it's a dead end and there is a box and a switch.  The switch makes the floor stay closed.

The most trouble I had with God of War was the challenge of the Gods, levels 8 and 9, and the spinning blade traps in the cieling of Hades Challenge.  

Again, It's been a while.  The only other thing I can remember is that the last lava trap right after the centaurs, goes like this.

Open.  Open. Open. Snap shut, pause, open.

The trick to this one is to leap RIGHT BEFORE THE THIRD SNAP, so that you land on the platform as it closes, then roll forward.  If you time it perfectly, you can just run, but I prefer to double-jump as a safety measure.

Yes, it is kind of tricky.  Also, get used to hitting R2 VERY FAST, because you are coming up on an area where you have to open stone doors (heavy lifting) and roll through them before a giant flaming boulder squashes you flat.

If you can get a screen shot of the place you are having a problem with and email it to me, I'll be more able to assist.

-Loki


----------

